# list your free or cheap mods please.



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

hi guys. im on holiday this week and have very little to do. after reading the n249 delete posts im thinking of doing it

and this got me thinking. how many other mods are there that are free or cheap that i could maybe do (presuming they look good or perform well)

now ill kick it off

1 aircon removal .... saves a bit of weight and clears a bit of space in bay (and i never use it anyway)
2 n249 delete
3 red sticker over reverse light
4 debadge the rear
5 mod the front grill to remove badges (maybe buy a new one seen them for £30)

please add yours to the list and maybe a supporting pic.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

LCR spliter £25 from a seat dealer










Wrap your interior grab handles in leather £5 from les


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Wak-box - FREE


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

double rear brake light mod £5
Andy...how easy was it to fit the spitter? Got seat dealers all over the place around here :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

steviedtt engine bling kit - £30


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jamietd said:


> double rear brake light mod £5
> Andy...how easy was it to fit the spitter? Got seat dealers all over the place around here :lol:


very easy,i would say half hour or less

oh yeah ,my cheap but not so easy mod was smoked corners ,£5 for the black lacquer  
before








and after









and mat black rear valance ,around £10 ,to me its looks better then V6 one


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

A little promo for me...,

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=179503

:wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

nitromoors, wet and dry (lots of it!!), autosol metal polish and patience and start making your engine bay shine










You can do the strut brace, charge pipe and inlet and all it takes is a bit of elbow grease, just start with very coarse wet and dry, it wont take you half aslong as it took me, i spent about 20 hours in total but im happy with it and its free


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

kazinak said:


> jamietd said:
> 
> 
> > double rear brake light mod £5
> ...


did you just paint the original valance? or is it a black one you fitted?
sorry if im being thick!!
really like it


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Carbon air vents, £25.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Waks number plate led bulb swap. £4 for the bulbs 2 minutes for the fit. £10 for the sunnys to look at your rear.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> . £10 for the sunnys to look at your rear.


???


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

shades.sungigs, 8) :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

jamietd said:


> double rear brake light mod £5
> Andy...how easy was it to fit the spitter? Got seat dealers all over the place around here :lol:


The splitter was easy to fit it requires around 35-40mm to be taken off each end then and the two centre supports to be cut down then its just case of fitting it with self tappers


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

oh sunnies!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > jamietd said:
> ...


just painted old one,primer + black mat


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> oh sunnies!


 LOL :lol: No, sunnys' as in it's sunny outside...sunnies would indicate more than 1 set of glasses and I only have two eyes. :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

some great mods here. thanks and keep them coming

lcr splitter. looks good. got anymore pics of it?
leather handles... im sure mine are already....
loving the black rear valance but im thinking of doing a mashup of a focus rs valance vs audi. im pretty good with fibre glass
nice cat too .... lol
ive already got tinted fronts and rear lights so no need there
caliper painting... now there an idea. altho im not sure what colour goes with denim blue
engine bling and polishing.. looks awesome. well done guys. not for me tho. i never show people my engine so not worth it

altho it hasnt been suggested. the white rims on blue car look good, maybe i could refurb mine. im ok with a spray can

i can see this being a very busy week off..


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Red is the only colour to paint calipers on any colour car


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Remove the quattro badge from the front grill looks loads better


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's a few more pics of the splitter


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

id agree dankay. red is the best for calipers. im just not sure it will match my blue

and thanks for the extra pics andy. it does look good but i think i might go bigger.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

alun said:


> id agree dankay. red is the best for calipers. im just not sure it will match my blue
> 
> and thanks for the extra pics andy. it does look good but i think i might go bigger.


The LCR splitter is quite subtle if you look on the TT shop site I think they have a few other splitters and bumper kits


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

More splitter images. Subtle is the key to making it look OEM.










cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kazinak said:


> jamietd said:
> 
> 
> > and mat black rear valance ,around £10 ,to me its looks better then V6 one


This one depends on the colour of your TT IMOP I painted a standard valance gloss black for the qS and it looks great so good I got a second one for yellow and did the same only it looked crap on yellow :?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

kazinak said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


Without sounding stupid......i know i do.. Does the oem one come off???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

k10mbd said:


> just painted old one,primer + black mat


Without sounding stupid......i know i do.. Does the oem one come off???[/quote]
Yes you remove2 small pins then the rest just unclips


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hehe I know what I'm doing tomorrow then!!!  cheers


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe the diffrence is matt black


----------



## nemo (Sep 26, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> LCR spliter £25 from a seat dealer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did u go about wrapping the handles in leather reaally need this mod as my drivers side is scratched to shiz from the bling wearing previous owner

also splitter looks wicked !


----------



## nemo (Sep 26, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> steviedtt engine bling kit - £30


any pics of your bling kit stevieTT

sorry im new still learning what you guys are talking bout


----------



## nemo (Sep 26, 2010)

SORRY  
whats a WAK-BOX??????
:mrgreen:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

nemo said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > steviedtt engine bling kit - £30
> ...


Here you go mate, link to the ad
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=184324

And the wakbox is the standard air box with extra holes cut in the bottom of it


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

was the leather handles a factory option? as mine are already done.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

alun said:


> was the leather handles a factory option? as mine are already done.


Yes mate factory option


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

andyTT180 said:


> Wrap your interior grab handles in leather £5 from les


I like that one the best


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

nemo said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > LCR spliter £25 from a seat dealer
> ...


I send the covers out with a "how to" guide, all very simple really


----------

